# Peperomia "golden gate" angel plant ok for t tank?



## DanimalTAnimal (Feb 19, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## Arachninja (Jul 30, 2012)

Make sure you allow the soi to dry between waterings, it does not like 'wet feet", they are good in vivariums and non toxic to the touch, also you can propagate with leave petiol cuttings so you could start some babys areound in other places by simply tearing a leaf off(should disconnect easily from stem, let it dry a few hours and dip end in cloning soution then plant and wait,  viola a whole new plant will eventually emerg from the base.


----------

